# RIP Snowflake.



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

RIP Snowflake for a small chicken you had a huge personality.

Four years ago I decided to keep chickens again, I went to a good breeder intending to get a half dozen pullets...while walking into the field I was joined by a scrawny white chicken who escourted me to the other hens and sat on my foot for a while. When the breeder joined me the chicken hopped off and wandered down the field.
I chose 6 birds and once crated helped carry them to the car...there waiting beside the passenger door was the scrawny white chicken, when I opened the door to get my bag she hopped in and settled down... I had to buy her too.
Hubby named her snowflake after the goat in the bicardi advert...if one of the flock was ging to be in trouble it was her. She regularly escaped to come to the house for treats...was always the first up in the morning and generally became my garden companion...whether snatching worms as I dug the garden or sharing a well earned cup of tea when all the jobs were done.
She never grew very big but was head chicken of the flock...this tiny little bird keeping the huge great bluebells in line....mothering baby ducks and leading them all astray...she was more than just a chicken she was my friend...and I shall miss her.
Sleep well old friend....always in my heart.


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

sorry to hear


----------



## AubreyGecko (Nov 11, 2013)

This will sound odd but that is lovely that you were so close
Poor little coopy
R.I.P snowflake!!!!


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

She was obviously a chicken who knew what she wanted, and she wanted you!! Sounds as though she had a wonderful life with you.

It's always hard to lose an animal companion. It's harder when you have that kind of connection. RIP Snowflake.


----------

